# Dreifache Verachtung



## jupp11 (19 August 2008)

TP: Dreifache Verachtung


> Der am Wochenende bekannt gewordene  Plan der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, Langzeitarbeitslose als Hilfskräfte in der Pflege von Demenzkranken einzusetzen, zeigt sowohl im Grundsatz als auch im Detail die seit der Hartz-Gesetzgebung typische Verachtung der Menschen, die auf die Leistungen des Sozialstaates angewiesen sind und die ebenso große Missachtung der Menschen, die in den Sozialsystemen arbeiten.


Menschenverachtung ist das Leitmotiv der "modernen" Gesellschaft.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2008)

*AW: Dreifache Verachtung*

Dreifach: 

Die Hartz4-Empfänger,
die tätigen, ausgebildeten Pflegekräfte, und
die Demenzkranken selbst.
Wobei die Verachtung m.E. am meisten die letztgenannte Gruppe betrifft ... Aber die merken ja nix mehr, gell, Herr Scholz?


----------



## TimTaylor (19 August 2008)

*AW: Dreifache Verachtung*

Egal wie. Hauptsache die Arbeitslosenstatistiken stimmen. zum Kotzen.


----------



## drboe (19 August 2008)

*AW: Dreifache Verachtung*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Egal wie. Hauptsache die Arbeitslosenstatistiken stimmen. zum Kotzen.


Die stimmt nie: 1,5 Millionen Arbeitslose nicht erfasst: Forscher: Arbeitslosenzahlen manipuliert. Langzeitarbeitslose über 58 Jahren werden übigens nur noch dann in der bundesdeutschen Arbeitslosenstatistik geführt, wenn ihnen innerhalb eines Jahres ein konkretes Job-Angebot gemacht werden kann. Beschlossen vom Bundestag am 25.1.2008:  Weniger Arbeitslosenzahlen per Gesetz. Da die Bundesagentur bei Arbeitslosen jenseits der 50 kaum Chancen für eine Vermittlung sieht, kann man sich ausrechnen, wie hoch die Chancen sind als älterer Arbeitsloser ein Jobangebot zu erhalten. Die ganz große Unverschämtheit ist, dass diese Älteren auch noch zwangsweise in Rente geschickt werden können, natürlich bei vollen Abzügen, die ein vorzeitiger Rentenbezug nach sich zieht: Sozialverband VdK Deutschland - Gemeinsame Erklärung gegen Zwangsverrentung. Nebenbei: Gelegentlich hacken die "Krähen" offenbar doch zu: Arbeitslosenstatistik: Landesregierung wirft Clement Manipulation vor Da reden mit Sicherheit erfahrene Fälscher von Manipulation.

Und die BA bekommt für ihre Statistik nur die Daten von den 370 Arbeitsgemeinschaften aus Arbeitsagenturen und Kommunen, nicht aber die der 69 kommunalen Träger (optierenden Kommunen). Diese wollen oder können keine vollständige Daten liefern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Nele (20 August 2008)

*AW: Dreifache Verachtung*

Was kommt denn als nächstes?

Sollen Arbeitslose dann noch andere Pflegekräfte ehrenamtlich ersetzen? oO
Außerdem, was soll das? So werden doch in dem Bereich auch wieder Arbeitslose geschaffen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich finds ja schon ne Frechheit, dass Eltern die Kinder unterrichten sollen, weil es Lehermangel gibt (bzw. einfach zu wenig Geld um welche einzustellen...).

Aber groß rumtönen, dass die Arbeitslosenzahlen ja im vergleich zum Vorjahr so drastisch gefallen sind. Schwachfug!


----------

